
Microsoft prepares U-turn on Windows 8 - ph0rque
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/330c8b8e-b66b-11e2-93ba-00144feabdc0.html
======
joshAg
If they give me something approximating the ui of win7 combined with all the
"backend" optimizations they made in win8, I'd be ecstatic. Perhaps it works
better on a tablet, but the few hours I spent with win8 were enough to
convince me that I want nothing to do with the current desktop version of
win8.

~~~
FireBeyond
I wanted to like Windows 8, I did. I went "all in" - a Surface, Lumia 920...

But I'm out. The OS is unreliable in annoyingly simple ways: my laptop will
regularly not re-connect to the network (wired or wireless) when it comes out
of sleep, and not only that, the entire "Network/ Sharing Center" tray / charm
app won't even respond for minutes.

Other network issues too - the Windows Store app will show updates
(eventually), but will regularly respond "not connected to the Internet".

I dislike, immensely, switching desktop modes. I tried using Start8, but still
no.

Inconsistency: why does clicking the Settings Charm in desktop mode give a
Control Panel option, but in full screen mode, no?

Live Tiles work a bit better on the phone, but on the desktop and laptop? Not
unless you want to keep the computer on the Start Menu full time.

So, for better or worse - and I know there are both - I am moving to the
iEcosystem.

~~~
joshAg
You could always adopt a more conservativ window upgrade strategy. Mine is
currently something like "every other windows and/or only after sp1".

------
127001brewer
_Referring to difficulties many users have had with mastering the software,
she added: “The learning curve is definitely real.”_

Who are the _users_ this article is referring to? If it's _older users_ who
are sun-setting, then isn't Windows 8 skating to where the puck has been (
_instead_ of where it's going)?

 _Edited to fix typo - thanks!_

~~~
simonh
How can you skate to where the puck has been AND where it's going? Typo?

Older users may sunset eventually, but people generally have a 45 year working
life. So how many of them are likely to sunset within the time frame of one
Windows UI refresh? It's not like a whole generation will grow old and die
before Windows 9 (or whatever it gets called) comes out. Well at least we can
hope not, but after Win XP -> Vista who knows?

------
seanmcdirmid
Was the previous post killed?

~~~
Skalman
No, it seems like it's still up, though for some reason on place 81.
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5667466>

